#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Muskel - Schulterschmerzen >

## blueeyes

Hallo zusammen 
  Nun, ich beginne am besten mit meiner Geschichte. Im Dezember 2010 hat es angefangen:
  Beim rechten Schulterblatt hatte ich plötzlich einen etwa erbsengrossen Schmerzpunkt. Der Schmerz ist  konstant und lässt nicht nach. Bei Drehbewegungen wurde es ein extremes stechen. (immer noch) Ich dachte mir, dass es sich um Fehlhaltung oder Verspannungen handelt und mir nichts dabei gedacht. Mit den bewährten Mitteln, Kirschkernkissen, elektrischem Heizkissen, Wärme- und Schmerzpflastern, tägliche Bäder, Entspannungsübungen und viel Bewegungen habe ich dann täglich probiert, meine Schmerzen zu lindern. Doch, die Schmerzen wurden immer schlimmer und der Punkt grösser. Also ging ich im Februar zum Arzt, welcher mich zu einer Physiotherapeutin schickte. Diese meinte nach 4  Behandlungen, dass Sie keine Idee mehr hätte. Also wurde ich zur Akupunktur geschickt. Wo ich 12 Behandlungen hatte: Schröpfen, Massage, Akupunktur. Die Therapeutin war wirklich kompetent, konnte mir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen. Wieder bei meinem Hausarzt, wurde ich ins Krankenhaus für ein MRT geschickt. Dieses  zeigte keine Veränderungen oder Unstimmigkeiten der Wirbelsäule. Aber, die Muskeln in der Schmerzzone seien leicht geschwollen. Mein Hausarzt schickte mich mit Verordnung "Elektrotherapie" zu 2 anderen Physiotherapeuten wo ich inzwischen 5 und 7-mal war. Ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. 
  Vor 3 Wochen war ich dann zum ersten Mal im Aquafitness. Bisher merke ich noch keine Besserung, vielleicht brauche ich einfach noch ein bisschen Geduld. 
  Meine Versicherung übernimmt 3 x 9 Physio-Behandlungen, welche ich inzwischen bald aufgebraucht habe. Doch es hat wirklich noch nichts geholfen.  
  Ich bewege mich viel, achte auf meine Haltung, führe täglich unter Kontrolle meine Übungen zur Stärkung der Muskulatur durch und verwende noch die altbekannten Mittelchen. Zudem habe ich noch mein Arbeitspensum von  100 % auf 60 % reduziert. Denn oft ist der Schmerz so stark, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr konzentrieren kann. 
  Inzwischen bin ich wirklich am Verzweifeln. Bisher konnte mir noch niemand helfen oder sagen, woran es wirklich liegt. :-( 
  Dabei möchte ich doch endlich wieder schmerzfrei sein! Heute habe ich wieder einen Termin beim Hausarzt, auch diesmal wird er sich fragen, was er denn noch mit mir machen soll. :-(
  Habt ihr eine Idee? 
  Alles Liebe Blueeyes 
  PS: Im Anhang noch ein Bild. Zuerst habe ich nur rechts einen Schmerz verspürt. Doch inzwischen auch links. Vielleicht durch eine Schonhaltung. (Schmerzpunkte sind markiert.)  IMG_2690.JPG

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Blueeyes, 
habe als junger Mensch mal solche ähnliche Beschwerden gehabt, aber sie traten nur auf, aber dann auch sehr schmerzhaft bei einer leicht gebeugten Tätigkeit. Beim Rheuma wo man ein paar Hundert verschiedene Arten kennt gibt es solche punktförmige Schmerzzonen auch öfter. Es kann auch was völlig anderes sein, z. B. eingeengte Nervenbahnen u.s.w.. Würde dir sehr raten solange mit Untersuchungen am Ball zu bleiben bis die Sache eindeutig geklärt ist. Gebe nie auf, oder lasse dich einfach mit starken Schmerzmittel abspeisen. Um die Ursache eindeutig  klären zu können braucht es oft längere Zeit, aber um die Sache richtig behandeln zu können sollte man sinnvollerweise das Kind beim Namen nennen können. 
Wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Suche! 
LG Manni

----------


## blueeyes

Hallo Manni 
Danke für deine Antwort. Medikamente nehme ich keine. Nun, du hast geschrieben, ich soll weitere Abklärungen machen. Daher der Gang zu einem Orthopäden? 
Gestern war ich beim Hausarzt, welcher mir gesagt hat, dass er nicht mehr weiter wisse.
Er habe keine Idee, was es noch sein könnte. 
Seit November nehme ich die Antibabypille Minerva.
Eventuell hat das noch einen Einfluss?
Vereinzelt gibt es Forenbeiträge dazu. 3% der Frauen, welche die Pille einnehmen haben mit Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen. Aber...vielleicht liege ich auch völlig falsch.
Ich will lediglich jede Möglichkeit ausschliessen. :-(
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## manni.w

Hallo blueeyes, 
denke es wird viel eher eine Sache für einen Rheumadoc (  Wichtig: "Rheumatologie innere Medizin" ) sein. Denn das sind die wirklichen Spezialisten,  gerade für solche undurchsichtigen Schmerzerscheinungen! Bin damals mit meiner Psoriasis-Arthritis auch erst bei X Ärzten gewesen, die mich zum Teil nur ungläubig angeschaut haben. Doch der Rheumadoc hat dann alles eindeutig aufgeklärt; bei mir durch ein Skelett-Szintigramm, weil die Rheuma-Werte im Blut bei  Ps.-A. nicht messbar sind. 
Halte dir alle Daumen! 
LG Manni

----------


## blueeyes

Rückmeldung aktueller Stand: Rückenschmerzen konstant. eher zunehmend 
Hausarzt wollte eigentlich nichts mehr machen.
Konnte ihn dazu überreden, mich zu einem Rheumatologenzu überweisen. 
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## blueeyes

So, ich kann am 01. September zum Rheumatologen. Habe noch angerufen und nachgefragt, ob es nicht schneller möglich wäre...aber da war gar nichts zu machen. Die Dame am Telefon meinte, dass es dringeres gäbe. :-(

----------


## manni.w

Hallo blueeyes, 
....das sind sechs Wochen bis dahin, und bei einem Rheumadoc ist das noch schnell! Es gibt auch für sehr dringende Fälle noch die Möglichkeit der Einweisung in eine Schmerz - oder Rheumaklinik. Hoffe aber du wirst es bis zum Termin noch schaffen. Sollten die Schmerzen aber in der Zeit unerträglich für dich werden, dann muß dein Hausarzt eben bis da hin eine sinnvolle Schmerztherapie durchführen.  
Halte dir weiterhin die Daumen, und lass dir die zeit nicht lang werden! 
Liebe Grüße, Manni

----------


## blueeyes

Hallo Manni 
Du hast recht, eigentlich ist es wirklich früh...
Gestern musste ich nochmal zum Hausarzt er meinte dann, dass es so wirklich nicht gehe.
(Mir tat alles unglaublich weh) 
Er hat mit dem Rheumadoc telefoniert. Kann jetzt schon diesen Freitag hin.
Juhu!!! 
Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag.

----------


## manni.w

Hallo blueeyes, 
so eben flattert deine gute Nachricht hier rein, wo ich gerade am PC sitze. Freue mich für dich, dass es denn doch noch schnell geht mit deinem Rheumadoc-Termin! Dann können wir jetzt hoffen, dass die Ursache der starken Schmerzen gefunden wird, und du auch eine wirksame Behandlung erfahren wirst! Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis? 
Alles Gute, Manni

----------


## blueeyes

Hallo zusammen 
Nun, ich war beim Rheumadoc, habe irfen retard bekommen, welches ich nun 2 Wochen eingenommen habe.
Bisher keine Verbesserung. 
Bei meinem Termin hat er mich untersucht, Blut abnehmen lassen sowie ein Thorax Röntgenbild gemacht.
Erhalte meine Ergebnisse beim nächsten Termin am 18. August.
Er meinte, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Er vermutet kein gesundheitliches Problem. 
Langsam bin ich wirklich am Verzweifeln.
Egal was ich mache: Schonen oder Sport, der Schmerz ist immer da. :-(

----------


## blueeyes

Hallo zusammen 
So...ich war heute wieder beim Rheumaarzt, er meinte, dass die Röntgenbilder sowie das MRT gut aussehen.
Im Bereich der Schulter sieht man im MRT aber eine kleine Veränderung.
Dies kann davon kommen, dass ich in der Woche, als das MRT stattfand in der Akupunktur war.
Um völlig sicher zu gehen, muss ich aber ein weiteres Mal ein MRT sowie zusätzlich ein CT machen lassen.
Den Termin bekomme ich noch... 
Liebe Grüsse
Blueeyes

----------


## manni.w

Hallo blueeyes, 
ja, ich weiß, dass es oft ein langer Weg ist bis man das richtige Untersuchungsergebnis hat. Und ich finde es gut dass du am Ball bleibst, denn irgend wo her müssen die Schmerzen ja nun kommen. Es ist auch schön für dich, und leider nicht immer einfach einen so guten Arzt zu bekommen der nicht so leicht aufgibt!  
Halt dir weiter hin die Daumen auf baldigen Erfolg! 
Liebe Grüsse
Manni

----------


## blueeyes

Hallo zusammen 
Gestern habe ich Bescheid bekommen.
CT und MRT sind unauffällig, es sieht alles gut aus.
:-( 
Also war ich noch bei einer Therapeutin, welche mir von meinem Vorgesetzten empfohlen wurde,
Sie hat mich eingehend untersucht und war der Meinung, dass ich Gallensteine oder Gallengries hätte... 
Was meint ihr? 
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## manni.w

Hallo blueeyes 
hoffe dir geht es mittlerweile besser, und hast ja evtl. schon ein  Ergebnis bekommen; wäre dir jedenfalls zu wünschen ! Falls nicht, hast  du auch noch eine Möglichkeit die Sache mal eingehend in einer Uniklinik  untersuchen zu lassen. Wenn du das möchtest, sprich doch mal einfach  mit deiner Krankenkasse darüber. Habe auch mal eine Zeit lang mit  starken Schmerzen leben müssen und weiß was es heißt. Manchmal ist die  Ursache leider schwer zu finden, wenn man bedenkt dass schon ein kleiner  eingewachsener Nerv wahnsinns Schmerzen verursachen kann, und die  Stelle denn erst mal finden! Hoffe du gibst nie auf, und hast bald mal  Erfolg ! ! !  
Alles Gute 
Manni

----------


## blueeyes

Hallo zusammen 
Inzwischen habe ich mich einige Zeit nicht mehr bei euch gemeldet. Fast 2 Monate sind vergangen. Ich habe schon viele Beiträge von Leuten gelesen, welche genau das gleiche Problem wie ich hatten, doch nach einige Zeit haben sie nicht mehr geantwortet und somit wissen wir nicht, ob sich ihr Problem gelöst hat. Am Liebsten würde ich euch berichten, dass es mir wieder gut geht, und die Schmerzen weg sind. Doch leider ist dem nicht so. 
Der Rheumatologe des Spitals hat mich zugepumpt mit Medikamenten, welche ich ca. 8 Wochen genommen habe aber nichts geholfen haben. Dann hat er mir ein Anästhetika in Form einer Spritze verordnet. Dies hat leider auch keine Besserung gebracht. Schlussendlich hat er den Fall zu den Akten gelegt und gesagt, dass er mir nicht helfen kann. :-( 
Daher musste ich wieder zum Hausarzt, welcher mich natürlich schon lange nicht mehr ernst nimmt. Er hat mich auf Lungenembolie und Gallensteine untersucht und mich wieder nach Hause geschickt. Schliesslich bin ich während seinen Ferien zu seiner Vertretung gekommen, dieser hat mich direkt an eine Schmerzklinik überwiesen. 
Am nächsten Montag habe ich nun diesen Termin in einer Schmerzklinik: Schweizer Paraplegiker-Gruppe 
Seit Oktober habe ich nun noch ein Fitnessabo gelöst und trainiere gezielt meinen Rücken.
Mein Wochenplan sieht so aus, dass ich wöchentlich 4 Stunden im Fitness trainiere, 1 Stunde Aquafitness mache und jeden Tag 30 Minuten Gymnastik zu Hause durchführe. Ich hoffe, dass sich mit diesem Sportprogramm meine Schmerzen etwas lösen. 
Grüsse
Blueeyes

----------


## manni.w

Hallo blueeyes, 
dann werde ich dir für Montag mal ganz fest die Daumen halten !!! 
Bin natürlich gespannt ob du nun damit Erfolg hast. Finde dein Durchhaltevermögen klasse! 
Alles Gute, manni

----------

